# Error - Building for dbus-1.4.6



## korbnik (Mar 23, 2011)

I try to update dbus on the computer with FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE, but produces an error:


```
[root@bx4] /usr/ports/> portupgrade dbus
[Updating the portsdb <format:bdb_btree> in /usr/ports ... - 22422 port entries
.........
--->  Upgrading 'dbus-1.4.1' to 'dbus-1.4.6' (devel/dbus)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/devel/dbus'
===>  Cleaning for dbus-1.4.6
===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Extracting for dbus-1.4.6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dbus-1.4.6.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for dbus-1.4.6
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for dbus-1.4.6
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on package: libtool>=2.4 - found
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on shared library: expat.6 - found
===>   dbus-1.4.6 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>  Configuring for dbus-1.4.6
checking build system type... i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
checking host system type... i386-portbld-freebsd6.2
.........
.........
.........

                    D-Bus 1.4.6
                  ==============

        prefix:                   /usr/local
        exec_prefix:              ${prefix}
        libdir:                   /usr/local/lib
        libexecdir:               /usr/local/libexec
        bindir:                   /usr/local/bin
        sysconfdir:               /usr/local/etc
        localstatedir:            /var
        datadir:                  /usr/local/share
        source code location:     .
        compiler:                 cc
        cflags:                   -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -Wchar-subscripts -Wmissing-declarations -Wmissing-prototypes -Wnested-
externs -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-address -Wfloat-equal -Wdeclaration-after-statement -fno-common -Wno-unused -Wno-sign-compare
        cppflags:                 -I/usr/local/include
        cxxflags:                 -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe
        64-bit int:               long long
        32-bit int:               int
        16-bit int:               short
        Doxygen:                  no
        xmlto:                    no
        man2html:                 not found

        Maintainer mode:          no
        gcc coverage profiling:   
        Building unit tests:      no
        Building verbose mode:    no
        Building assertions:      no
        Building checks:          yes
        Building SELinux support: no
        Building inotify support: no
        Building dnotify support: no
        Building kqueue support:  yes
        Building X11 code:        yes
        Building Doxygen docs:    no
        Building XML docs:        no
        Building cache support:   yes
        Building launchd support: no
        Using XML parser:         
        Init scripts style:       none
        Abstract socket names:    no
        System bus socket:        /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
        System bus address:       unix:path=/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
        System bus PID file:      /var/run/dbus/dbus.pid
        Session bus address:      unix:tmpdir=/var/tmp
        Console auth dir:         /var/run/console/
        Console owner file:       no
        Console owner file path:  
        System bus user:          messagebus
        Session bus services dir: /usr/local/share/dbus-1/services
        'make check' socket dir:  /usr/ports/devel/dbus/work


===>  Building for dbus-1.4.6
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.4.6'
Making all in dbus
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.4.6/dbus'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.4.6/dbus'
  CC     libdbus_1_la-dbus-address.lo
cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-Wno-address"
gmake[3]: *** [libdbus_1_la-dbus-address.lo] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.4.6/dbus'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.4.6/dbus'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/dbus/work/dbus-1.4.6'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/dbus.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110323-61631-cq6j6s-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade 
UPGRADE_PORT=dbus-1.4.1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=1.4.1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! devel/dbus (dbus-1.4.1)       (unknown build error)
[root@bx4] /usr/ports/>
```

Advise, please, as to me to solve this problem?

Thankful in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2011)

FreeBSD 6.x has been end-of-life for quite some time now. Update to 7.4 or 8.2.


----------

